# Best used Driver around for a beginner, handicap 28



## bevan82 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi, first time ever for posting a question... Basically after a new driver (used preferably), at the moment I'm using a Ben Sayers 460cc oversized titanium matrix driver 10.5 degree. It came with a package set. The local cub pro is a friend of mine and I've had several lessons, he straight away pointed out the whip/bend in the shaft of the driver was a lot and said it would make my driving more harder to hit with. I do have a tendency to slice the ball a lot, which is probably most to do with the way I'm hitting it, but I do think I'd be better off with a more well built driver, so the mrs is treating me to a new/used club for my birthday. So any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Snelly (Mar 14, 2014)

Ping Rapture with a regular shaft. Strengthen the grip of your left hand, slow down your downswing a bit and watch the clubhead hit the ball when you swing. 

Things may improve a little.


----------



## G.U.R (Mar 14, 2014)

I've also narrowed my stance which seems to have straightened up my drives a lot. Also looking for a new Driver and will be popping down AG as the Benross range are Â£90 at the moment and have a smack with those.


----------



## bevan82 (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks for the reply and tips.  Would any particular degree be ok.


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 14, 2014)

The R11s is nice and can be picked up for under a ton these days.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 14, 2014)

R1 can be had for a snip, if I can hit one straight anyone can 

G10 was the most forgiving driver I had, 12 degree reg shaft and was pretty long aswell as controllable, can be had for a snip online :thup:


----------



## brendy (Mar 14, 2014)

Ping G15, easiest club in the world to hit...#shuffles some paper#. FACT.


----------



## bevan82 (Mar 14, 2014)

The R11s does seem to be up there with the best, but is it suitable for a beginner?


----------



## TLB (Mar 14, 2014)

I was advised a Ping G10 when I was looking to modernise my driver after a spell away from the game. However I ended up with an R7 draw through a friend of mine for peanuts and it served me well. In fact it's hiding in the garage somewhere if you are after something cheap and in decent nick.


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 14, 2014)

My advice as someone who's been through exactly what you are now, is forget a driver and get a good 3 wood. My RBZ is only a few yards short of my driver and twice as accurate.


----------



## bevan82 (Mar 14, 2014)

I do seem to hit better with the 3 wood I have, but think I just need to improve with a driver, and the current one is not doing me any favours.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 14, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			My advice as someone who's been through exactly what you are now, is forget a driver and get a good 3 wood. My RBZ is only a few yards short of my driver and twice as accurate.
		
Click to expand...

Spoilsport! Far too sensible!

And don't you mean 'half as wayward'?

Nothing like teeing it up and giving it a solid smack with a Driver though - then going hunting for the ball in the wet grass or trees!

K15 seems to be flavour of the month. Rapture seems to be similarly forgiving. Wouldn't recommend R11 or R11S for someone at your level.

Pro could well be one to talk to, but tell him you are looking to buy 2nd Hand, so he doesn't get tempted to go into Salesman mode! Especially on shaft flex, because of his knowledge of your swing.


----------



## bevan82 (Mar 14, 2014)

What type of shaft would suit a beginner, stiff, flex or regular.... or is it all down to how fast you swing the club??


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Mar 14, 2014)

bevan82 said:



			Hi, first time ever for posting a question... Basically after a new driver (used preferably), at the moment I'm using a Ben Sayers 460cc oversized titanium matrix driver 10.5 degree. It came with a package set. The local cub pro is a friend of mine and I've had several lessons, he straight away pointed out the whip/bend in the shaft of the driver was a lot and said it would make my driving more harder to hit with. I do have a tendency to slice the ball a lot, which is probably most to do with the way I'm hitting it, but I do think I'd be better off with a more well built driver, so the mrs is treating me to a new/used club for my birthday. So any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

The shaft is arguably more important than the head, especially if you're experience a lot of bend in your downswing, so demo  a few options (lightweight and heavy regulars, and lightweight and heavy stiffs) to see which yields the best results. 

My personal advice would to be to go for a non-current model like the TaylorMade RBZ Stage 2 which you can find for around Â£150 in shops and probably cheaper online. It has done well in our tests and comes with an adjustable hosel so you can try and close the face up a bit to counter your miss right.

Above all I'd advise to try before you buy though, as what should suit you on paper won't necessarily suit you on the course!


----------



## GB72 (Mar 14, 2014)

Off the top of my head I would look at Ping K15 or G15. Would also put the Mizuno JPX 800 in the mix as well.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 14, 2014)

bevan82 said:



			What type of shaft would suit a beginner, stiff, flex or regular.... or is it all down to how fast you swing the club??
		
Click to expand...

At your level, it's possible that a reasonably heavy, reasonably stiff shaft will work 'best'. That's likely to reduce the effect of any lurching/flailing at the start of the downswing (transition) and slashing through the hitting zone.

Just exactly where 'reasonably' sits in the broad range is only to be found by trying a few out. Your Pro may have a reasonable idea, though often they don't have a clue about the various shafts available - but that should be improving.

Btw. If you are slicing, don't try to counteract it by aiming and hitting left. That more than likely simply increases the slice!


----------



## jak kez 187 (Mar 14, 2014)

I've got an RBZ and when I first got it I had a horrible slice which was purely down to my swing.
Now i've changed my swing I find its a good driver and very forgiving, although the shaft isn't to my taste.
Problem with getting a new driver is you may think that its just rubbish if your still hitting the ball to the right every time, as I did when I got mine.
Try hitting some straighter shots with your current driver first, either get a lesson or watch some good youtube videos, they might be able to help and cost nothing.

Having said that, everyone likes new clubs, so if you were going to get one I'd recommend the ping G series, if you want really cheap then you can get the G5 for about 30 quid which is a good forgiving driver.


----------



## steve7 (Mar 14, 2014)

I have a G25 driver can't fault,brilliant.


----------



## woody69 (Mar 14, 2014)

Go into a shop and have a few hits with various types and see what one feels and reacts the best. In terms of where to start on loft I would recommend 12-13 degrees. You'll sacrifice a little distance but it's much more likely to go straight. As you improve you can start to think about a lower loft


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 14, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			And don't you mean 'half as wayward'?

Click to expand...

Glass half full and all that...


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 14, 2014)

I would recommend a TM RBZ (10.5 degree) and I'm sure you will pick one up very cheap :thup:


----------



## Stuey01 (Mar 14, 2014)

As many others have already said, ping g series. G20 can be had cheap now, I just sold one for not a lot.
G15 would be fine too.

Or a ping k15, even more forgiving especially to a slicer, kid2 on here seems to be loving his.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2014)

G25 or the Ping Karsten would be my first two choices


----------



## bevan82 (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments.. think the ping series seem the choice, think I may go with the Ping G20 12deg regular shaft.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 15, 2014)

If you buy anything other than a K15 then you've wasted your money.  #fact


----------



## bevan82 (Mar 15, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			If you buy anything other than a K15 then you've wasted your money.  #fact
		
Click to expand...

So you think the G20 would be a total waste of time.... it has been highly rated and reviewed.


----------



## chellie (Mar 15, 2014)

I'd definately have a fitting. HID had one and our Pro thought the G20 would be the one for him. He tried four drivers and the one which was best for him was the Titleist 910 with a stiff shaft.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Mar 15, 2014)

My first driver was a ping g5 and I loved it. Until I got my RBZ I really missed it.

I'd say RBZ or anything from the Ping g range that suits your budget. Haven't tried a K15 though.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 15, 2014)

Try a Ping G5, they should be cheap as chips now. I used to love mine but unfortunately it was damaged in transit a few years ago.


----------

